# Television - you know you're getting old when …..



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*…. you get a FREE TV Licence!*

I've just received my free TV Licence, which only lasts for three years as presumably they think there's a good chance I'll turn my toes up within that time, and from now on shouting at the rubbish on BBC TV may be tinged with guilt.

For decades I've paid up year on year for a licence and felt justified that my money wasn't being spent as I'd have preferred it.

Moaning about the stuff on offer was part and parcel of my viewing.

Now, when I'm not contributing to the money being wasted, can I still feel obliged to complain when it's _your_ money and not mine spent on inferior programmes?

Any more free licence holders out there who have a similar situation or am I just being soft?

:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

75 is not old; just because your TV licence is free to you. I think you will be justified in continuing to shout at the TV; great sport and even winds the wife up. At least the BBC now pays for these licences.

Enjoy for many more years.

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

The TV licence is fantastic value for money, 24 hrs a day, 365 days a year @ approx. 40 pence per day for non stop entertainment?

On Freeview we get over 100 channels and on Freesat nearly double that, and still people complain?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

At that age I realised that nobody takes any notice of us anyway 'cause the world is now full of young people:surprise::wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am one year off(or 6 months) to be entitled to a free UK TV licence.

In Europe one is locked out of BBC iPlayer, presumably on the grounds that one is not paying a licence fee in the UK.

If one is entitled to a free licence should one be entitled to iPlayer access in Europe? Seems logical to me.

After all, I still get 'winter heating allowance'

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So you codgers get a free TV licence at 75!! That's a disgrace that is. Your all minted! It's us poor struggling youg uns that need the perks. All you do is watch this bleedin morning then have a lunch three hour before is time for count down or deal or flipping no deal!!

I'm going to complain to my MP or Cameron, he needs something to do now anyway.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> So you codgers get a free TV licence at 75!! That's a disgrace that is. Your all minted! It's us poor struggling youg uns that need the perks. All you do is watch this bleedin morning then have a lunch three hour before is time for count down or deal or flipping no deal!!
> 
> I'm going to complain to my MP or Cameron, he needs something to do now anyway.


This time in the afternoon and you are neither working nor marketing - just posing[ omitted the 't' but I shall leave it as it is] on a social forum?

No wonder you cannot afford a decent 'European' MH and go off on long trips to 'Europe'

I could give you a series of 24 lessons on how to do it - at guess what fee?:laugh:

Have you weight-tested the donkeys in their training camp? As in, 'if they can carry you ......'

'Your Friend'


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

barryd said:


> So you codgers get a free TV licence at 75!! That's a disgrace that is. Your all minted! It's us poor struggling youg uns that need the perks. All you do is watch this bleedin morning then have a lunch three hour before is time for count down or deal or flipping no deal!!
> 
> I'm going to complain to my MP or Cameron, he needs something to do now anyway.


Barry

You seem to know the programmes!! Never watch them myself far too busy using my free bus pass to travel to various pubs around the place and get cheap/reduced pensioners' lunches. What a great life we had, of course it was always like that NOT.

However, as I say to anyone I hear complaining about us 'old ones', you will get there before you know it.

Dave (a very young 71) so paying for the TV licence for another few years.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> So you codgers get a free TV licence at 75!! That's a disgrace that is. Your all minted! It's us poor struggling youg uns that need the perks. All you do is watch this bleedin morning then have a lunch three hour before is time for count down or deal or flipping no deal!!
> I'm going to complain to my MP or Cameron, he needs something to do now anyway.


The French look after their old uns.
At 65 we no longer had to pay a TV license and our rates were halved. But we no longer get winter fuel allowance.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely Geoff, it is a licence to watch BBC in the UK, whether you pay for it or not.As you do not have a copy of the t&c's I suggest you look on their website.>> bbc.co.uk.

cabby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I always thought it was free because that age group were all asleep in front of the tv?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only the one clutching the remote. But you try and get it back.!!!

Ray.


----------

